# Engine Check Indicator Sentra GX 2005 1.3L



## beeps (May 3, 2012)

I'm a new owner of a Sentra GX 2005 1.3L, I actually got this problem few days after an engine wash. the engine check indicator started to intermittently blink, when this happens my A/C automatically shutdowns, with this problem all i need to do is turn-off the engine, and fire it up back, then after few minutes it will show the symptoms again, I already have its computer box scanned, base from the results it told us that the MAF Sensor/Circuit is the problem. So I replaced this gadget, but still the problem is there. Now im clueless what should be my next step. 

Appreciate your advice on this concern. Thanks!


----------

